# Sending dog away for training?



## potatotown (Jun 24, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with sending your dog away to a training facility? There is one near us that come highly recommended, but I'm on the fence. We have a pretty mild mannered puppy who isn't showing any signs of aggression and gets over fear (like the automatic doors at a store) pretty quickly. Thunderstorms aren't an issue, the puppy loves kids and other dogs. We are first time dog owners, though, and aren't so sure how good we will be at training. The puppy is very responsive to the clicker and treats, but not when we are outside with distractions.

I know the dogs come back from this facility very well trained and it should last as long as the owners keep up the work. However, I wonder if that's overkill for a dog that doesn't present with any behavior problems. I've only heard one bad review from anyone about this place and it feeds into my fear that I don't want our puppy to be a zombie.  I also don't want our puppy to jump on people or pull on the leash, but maybe that just comes with time.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't see a need to send your pup away for just basic training. It sounds like he/she is smart and wants to learn, like all goldens should. Training time is excellent for bonding and I couldn't imagine giving up that opportunity. Basic training is simple, although it does take time and consistency. I would save the money you'd spend on training and invest it in classes to take with your puppy. You'll have a very well behaved dog by the end of it and won't miss any of the fun parts of puppyhood, it's gone much too quickly.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with Archers Mom. I would never send my dog anywhere unless I knew everyone personally that would care for the dog.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nope. You can teach all these things at home. Find a good training class you can do with your puppy.


----------



## potatotown (Jun 24, 2016)

What about group classes vs. in-home trainer visits? We'd like guidance beyond the books/youtube, so we do plan on investing in some kind of help.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Good training is aimed more at the owner than at the dog. This is especially true for first-time dog owners.

I would not ever send a dog away for basic training - to do so would defeat its main purpose, which is to teach the owners how to train their dog.

I strongly encourage you to find a good training school that uses positive methods and offers basic obedience classes. Our school's classes start with a two-hour introductory session for humans only, where the trainer explains how dogs see the world and talks about how human families should deal with specific dog-related situations. The remaining sessions teach the humans how to use a food-based training method to teach basic commands (sit, stand, down, walking on leash, polite greetings, etc.).

Honestly, I don't see the point in teaching commands to a dog if the owners don't know how to give, reinforce and maintain those commands.

There's no easy way to get a well-trained dog. Unwanted behaviours won't just go away with time - you have to teach the dog not to do them. It's easy once you know how - and knowing how is what basic obedience classes are all about.

Good luck - classes are fun. There's a reason so many people get hooked on obedience, agility, hunting and so on!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

What's your pup's name and how old is he/she? Group classes are great because the pup learns to train with more distractions around. You'll also find that they're likely to be exhausted after all the mental stimulation. I think they really help train self control, as well as basic commands. I took my newest golden as soon as I could, at 8 weeks. I sometimes take my adult dogs for a refresher as well. We have 3 dogs altogether. It can be hard to find the time to work them separately so it's nice have a scheduled time and structured class just for them. I'd go every day if I could!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I would not. We have never used any formal training. However, I know it is beneficial for some. We were able to train our Bayleigh quite well & Dory is coming along quite well, too, for being a baby still. 


My biggest fear is they'd not train her in ways I'd find unacceptable. Some people train a bit too harsh for me and we've always been on the positive reinforcement side rather than negative consequences for naughty behavior. It works well for our pups. (re the whole dominance based training)


I'd probably start in a group class if she is still quite young and go onto individual classes if you want to increase skills and behaviors. 


Good luck.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

In case there was any doubt left  please don't send your dog away - working with your puppy and learning to train him is a process that builds your relationship and helps him learn that you are the leader. You can do this. Get a few private lessons from someone at home if you'd like to build a foundation and then move on to a group class. It's a lot of fun


----------



## potatotown (Jun 24, 2016)

Got it. 

We'll try training classes or at home sessions. Thanks!


----------

